# what's your favorite online plant shop?



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

I was just curious as to what your favorite online plant shop is. please tell why too. I can't say one because I've only ever gotten plants from petsmart and they weren't the best quality and they were also very expensive. this time, im ordering online, which is why I made this thread


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Bpepp33 said:


> I was just curious as to what your favorite online plant shop is. please tell why too. I can't say one because I've only ever gotten plants from petsmart and they weren't the best quality and they were also very expensive. this time, im ordering online, which is why I made this thread


I love love love www.aquariumplants.com. (Did I say I loved them?) I have been ordering from them for years and they are very helpful with questions when you call. One of the reason I chose them, is they do not use the fiberglass packing which I have a health issue with.
Every single plant I have ordered from them came in packed well, in excellent condition. In some cases, with large orders they actually shipped everything in a large insulated styro box.
and if for some reason you do have an issue, they will make it right by you!


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

TerriGtoo said:


> I love love love www.aquariumplants.com. (Did I say I loved them?) I have been ordering from them for years and they are very helpful with questions when you call. One of the reason I chose them, is they do not use the fiberglass packing which I have a health issue with.
> Every single plant I have ordered from them came in packed well, in excellent condition. In some cases, with large orders they actually shipped everything in a large insulated styro box.
> and if for some reason you do have an issue, they will make it right by you!


do they have expensive shipping?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Well mine use to be plantedaquariumcentral *BUT* the owner is a lieing sack of [censor] that sells dwarf baby tears on coco fiber and metal mesh mats that are NOT shrimp safe but claims they are... 1/2 my shrimp colony is dead and the only change is adding that mat (surprisingly even with so many shrimp corpses my ammonia and nitrites are 0ppm and nitrates is 0-5ppm). Also thier shipping prices are disgustingly high.


I usually shop plants on a separate forum which I'm not allowed to link with this sites rules in open forum posts, but it has a for sale section for members. However these are just other job jest selling thier excess so you have to check thier trader reviews and ways look for use of insulation or doa guarantee to avoid disappointment.


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

I have used multiple times and highly recommend:

plantedaquariumscentral.com

and

bamaplants.com


The first site listed is the one that uses fiberglass as part of their insulation. I believe that you can request it not be used when you place your order (if you have a sensitivity to it, like Terri).


I, personally, do not recommend aquariumplants.com
I got one order from them (almost entirely stem plants), and found it to be awful. 

**About 25% of the plants had huge amounts of algae on them (some so infested I just tossed the entire bundle).
**Nothing was labeled. 
**The shipping invoice indicated that they had substituted for certain plants, but did not indicate what they gave me instead.
**Several bundles of plants melted entirely (to a puddle of mush) overnight in my holding tank (never happened before).
**Their website claims that all of their plants are grown submerged, but it was obvious that several of my ludwigia species were grown emerged.
**And, more than half of the plants that made it into my tanks just melted and rotted away (which never happened with other sites' plants).


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Well mine use to be plantedaquariumcentral *BUT* the owner is a lieing sack of [censor] that sells dwarf baby tears on coco fiber and metal mesh mats that are NOT shrimp safe but claims they are... 1/2 my shrimp colony is dead and the only change is adding that mat (surprisingly even with so many shrimp corpses my ammonia and nitrites are 0ppm and nitrates is 0-5ppm). Also thier shipping prices are disgustingly high.
> 
> 
> I usually shop plants on a separate forum which I'm not allowed to link with this sites rules in open forum posts, but it has a for sale section for members. However these are just other job jest selling thier excess so you have to check thier trader reviews and ways look for use of insulation or doa guarantee to avoid disappointment.


so sorry about your shrimp!! did you have problems with any other orders you made with them?


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

artemis35 said:


> I have used multiple times and highly recommend:
> 
> plantedaquariumscentral.com
> 
> ...


wow >.< Id be horribly mad and want my money back!!


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Artemis35--did you let aquariumplants.com know of the problems with your shipment?
That is really unusual. What time of year did you order and did you choose the 2nd day air option?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Bpepp33 said:


> so sorry about your shrimp!! did you have problems with any other orders you made with them?


Uh I've bought dwarf lily bulbs from them...3 different times, only 1 was alive when I got it. The other 2 after being put in water got a mold on them and smelled absolutely foul, they never put out any leaves. I tried keeping them in a lit quarentine for a few weeks but had to toss them- they got soft (when squeezed) so they were dead.
I recently bought their... Brain farting on name it's the corkscrew style sword plants... They all looked pretty crappy when they got here, yellowed tips and no roots at all (this is a major root plant). Not sure if they'll survive or not...
Aside from price of shipping and no doa guanrtee for usps (ups sniping costing $60+)


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Bpepp33 said:


> do they have expensive shipping?



I paid around $13.00 for 2nd day air. It is less expensive that way if you can send to your place of work as opposed to a residence.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Bar none, JDAquatics on this site. He supports the forum and I support him. He will take requests if he doesn't have a plant. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=542018

All but one plant in this tank are from him. Some needed to adjust from being grown emersed but they did swimmingly.


----------



## yogosans14 (Jul 14, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Bar none, JDAquatics on this site. He supports the forum and I support him. He will take requests if he doesn't have a plant.
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=542018
> 
> All but one plant in this tank are from him. Some needed to adjust from being grown emersed but they did swimmingly.


Wow that's amazing!is that a 20 long?when mines done cycling I would love to add my EE Betta with a school of neons.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Even though this site seems to be more US based, I thought I'd post up the stores I like to order from as an Australian. My two 'go to' online stores are Aquagreen (particularly for Australian natives) and LiverpoolcreekAquarium. 

http://www.aquagreen.com.au/catalog.html

http://www.liverpoolcreekaquariums.com/

I've been ordering from both of these places for years now. Always been happy with the quality and quantity of the plants I've received.


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Uh I've bought dwarf lily bulbs from them...3 different times, only 1 was alive when I got it. The other 2 after being put in water got a mold on them and smelled absolutely foul, they never put out any leaves. I tried keeping them in a lit quarentine for a few weeks but had to toss them- they got soft (when squeezed) so they were dead.
> I recently bought their... Brain farting on name it's the corkscrew style sword plants... They all looked pretty crappy when they got here, yellowed tips and no roots at all (this is a major root plant). Not sure if they'll survive or not...
> Aside from price of shipping and no doa guanrtee for usps (ups sniping costing $60+)


was it the Vesuvius sword?


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Bar none, JDAquatics on this site. He supports the forum and I support him. He will take requests if he doesn't have a plant.
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=542018
> 
> All but one plant in this tank are from him. Some needed to adjust from being grown emersed but they did swimmingly.


do you think he could put together a low light package?


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Even though this site seems to be more US based, I thought I'd post up the stores I like to order from as an Australian. My two 'go to' online stores are Aquagreen (particularly for Australian natives) and LiverpoolcreekAquarium.
> 
> http://www.aquagreen.com.au/catalog.html
> 
> ...


awesome!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Even though this site seems to be more US based, I thought I'd post up the stores I like to order from as an Australian. My two 'go to' online stores are Aquagreen (particularly for Australian natives) and LiverpoolcreekAquarium.
> 
> http://www.aquagreen.com.au/catalog.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that. Now we need Canadian sources.


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

> Artemis35--did you let aquariumplants.com know of the problems with your shipment?
> That is really unusual. What time of year did you order and did you choose the 2nd day air option?


I was so disgusted with what I received that I did not bother to complain. I honestly did not want anything else from them. I forgot to mention in my original post that the plants also contained a small insect and a _very, very _lively small red worm  
It was the first time I felt compelled to quarantine plants.

I ordered around the end of March - early April time frame, and did get the 2nd day air option. The weather was above freezing those days, too.


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

Bpepp33 said:


> was it the Vesuvius sword?


It sounds like their Vesuvius sword.

If it is, don't give up on its survival yet Aqua Aurora.
The roots on the Vesuvius swords look more like hearty stem plant roots (think wisteria) than other sword plant roots I have seen. They have been really strong growers for me.

I started with one of PAC's Vesuvius swords (with 2 tiny attached runner babies) last November. The original 3 plants are thriving and have put off 10 more baby plants that I now have spread throughout my other tanks. In fact, one of the transplanted baby plants is actually putting out its own runner now.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Bpepp33 said:


> was it the Vesuvius sword?


Yeh that's its, I tried them on a whim so i didn't recall the name ^^



artemis35 said:


> It sounds like their Vesuvius sword.
> 
> If it is, don't give up on its survival yet Aqua Aurora.
> The roots on the Vesuvius swords look more like hearty stem plant roots (think wisteria) than other sword plant roots I have seen. They have been really strong growers for me.
> ...


They just came with no roots at all which I'm not use to for any root feeder based plant from that seller. I stuffed them in my tank and put root tabs in but am still dosing liquid ferts until the plants grow back roots to absorb the tabs.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

artemis35 said:


> I was so disgusted with what I received that I did not bother to complain. I honestly did not want anything else from them. I forgot to mention in my original post that the plants also contained a small insect and a _very, very _lively small red worm
> It was the first time I felt compelled to quarantine plants.
> 
> I ordered around the end of March - early April time frame, and did get the 2nd day air option. The weather was above freezing those days, too.


 
It's too bad you didn't let them know. they would have refunded your money or offered you other options. As I said that's very unusual. something may have happened in shipping between when it left their business and got to you.
(as an example.....the people at my post office cooked my fish when they placed them on top a heater in the backroom and didn't realize it until they brought it to the front when I picked it up. Then the girl kind of rocks the box and says" This package doesn't feel right". She knew...I found out 8 months after she left that it had been sitting on a heater. 
With two day air they should not have been in that state.
Or maybe the box was delivered to your home (or they stuck it in a mailbox)and you didn't get to it soon enough?
In any case it's too bad, but not the norm.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There was a www.aquariumplants.com in SD that received a ton of negative reviews. I wonder if the company was sold and moved to Florida under different ownership? Or if it's the same ownership? Maybe the bad reviews came during a period of upheaval?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Interesting thread. I always wondered where you buy plants to make such wonderful tanks. 

I just started a planted tank which is 5 gallon. Most of my plants are from plantedaquariumscentral.com, one Anubias is from petsmart, and two marimo's are from LFS. Bamaplants.com and JDAquatics are in my list now.


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

ryry2012 said:


> Interesting thread. I always wondered where you buy plants to make such wonderful tanks.
> 
> I just started a planted tank which is 5 gallon. Most of my plants are from plantedaquariumscentral.com, one Anubias is from petsmart, and two marimo's are from LFS. Bamaplants.com and JDAquatics are in my list now.


how were the plants you gOT from plantedaquariumcentral?


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

I just ordered from BamaPlants on aquabid the other night, they were part of the SNE. I'll be receiving the package today, but so far I love their customer service! Super personable and wonderful to deal with. I'll let you guys know how the plants look when they come later.


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

Strawberry12 said:


> I just ordered from BamaPlants on aquabid the other night, they were part of the SNE. I'll be receiving the package today, but so far I love their customer service! Super personable and wonderful to deal with. I'll let you guys know how the plants look when they come later.


what is SNE?


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

I believe it stands for Saturday night....exchange? on Aquabid, sellers will list stuff for UBER cheap. I got four plants, including one rooted on driftwood for $19 last weekend, shipping included.


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

Strawberry12 said:


> I believe it stands for Saturday night....exchange? on Aquabid, sellers will list stuff for UBER cheap. I got four plants, including one rooted on driftwood for $19 last weekend, shipping included.


sweet! sounds awesome!


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Has anyone ordered plants from Dustin's Fish Tanks aka aquatic jungles? I've found some of his species Sunday you tube videos helpful and am about to start a new tank next month.

Dustinsfishtanks.com


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Bpepp33 said:


> how were the plants you gOT from plantedaquariumcentral?


I'm truly a beginner and that is the only online shop I have purchased from. I think their plants are good. Cryptocoryne parva was much younger than the picture though. I didn't receive any dead or browned plants. Their shipping fee is reasonable, well packaged and they gave me extra, so I won't complain.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I've tried 
Bob's Tropical - not impressed had some issue with damaged plant and plants not being as advertised, 
BamaPlants - decent plants, can't say I had any real issues, 
PAC - good plants, got extras, little steep on shipping but my cabomba smelled pretty bad, and just got some from 
JDAquatics - healthy plants, nice portions, pretty cheap and the only place I got my plants from that the crypts didn't melt. They're looking a little sad in my tank right now but that's my fault. Now that they're in the tank getting proper fertilization and lighting, they're rebounding really well.


----------



## Bpepp33 (Feb 24, 2015)

Veloran said:


> I've tried
> Bob's Tropical - not impressed had some issue with damaged plant and plants not being as advertised,
> BamaPlants - decent plants, can't say I had any real issues,
> PAC - good plants, got extras, little steep on shipping but my cabomba smelled pretty bad, and just got some from
> JDAquatics - healthy plants, nice portions, pretty cheap and the only place I got my plants from that the crypts didn't melt. They're looking a little sad in my tank right now but that's my fault. Now that they're in the tank getting proper fertilization and lighting, they're rebounding really well.


so would you recommend JDAquatics the most?


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

From my recent experience, yes, if he has the plants you're looking for, I'd go with him first. His store on ebay is listed under seller jdaquatics13, but PM him on here, cut out the ebay fees, plus he had a couple plants that I wanted but weren't listed yet on his store.


----------

